

MIT camera uses laser technology to peek around corners - alphadoggs
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/mit-camera-user-laser-technology-peek-around-corners

======
ColinWright
Discussion over here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3733850>

